# Kurbel für Kinder 26 Bike



## rboncube (17. Februar 2019)

Hallo Bastelpapas, ich baue meinem Kleinen gerade ein leichtes Alu 26 Zoll Hardtail auf. Basis ist ein Gunsha 15 Zoll Alurahmen. Verbaut werden eine Manitou R7, Novatec LRS (1300gr.) und Formula C1 Bremsen. Bei der Schaltung bräuchte ich nun eure Hilfe. Wollte zuerst eine leichte Sram X0 Kurbel mit 28 Blatt verbauen. Leider gibt es kein BSA Lager für BB30 Kurbeln. Als Alternative hätte ich noch eine 165mm XT Kurbel da. Diese wurde schon von 3 auf 2 fach umgebaut. Da sich Kinder mit 1-fach Antrieben leichter tun, möchte ich aber 1-fach verbauen.  Nun meine Fragen:
1. Ist es möglich die XT auf 1-fach umzubauen. Wenn ja, dann ist dies wahrscheinlich nur mit einem 30 Blatt möglich,oder? Dies wäre aber zu stramm für einen 10 Jährigen bei 1x10/11.
2. Gibts irgendwo BSA Lager die den Einbau von BB30 Kurbeln in BSA Tretlager ermöglichen?
3. Sonst noch irgendwelche Ideen wie ich ohne  großen finanziellen Aufwand einen 1fach Antrieb verwirklichen kann? Anforderungen wären 165-170 mm Kurbelarme und die Möglichkeit ein 28er Blatt zu verwenden. (Neukauf, vielleicht hat noch jemand was rumliegen?)

Grüße und danke für eure Hilfe
René


----------



## Linipupini (17. Februar 2019)

rboncube schrieb:


> Gibts irgendwo BSA Lager die den Einbau von BB30 Kurbeln in BSA Tretlager


Ich kenne das nur andersherum. 
BB30 Rahmenaufnahme mit Adapter auf BSA.


rboncube schrieb:


> Wenn ja, dann ist dies wahrscheinlich nur mit einem 30 Blatt möglich,oder? Dies wäre aber zu stramm für einen 10 Jährigen bei 1x10/11.


Warum soll das zu stramm sein?
Was hast du für eine Kassette?

Mir erschließt sich deine Suche nicht,
für einen 10-jährigen eine Kurbellänge von 165/170mm zu suchen?
Diese Kurbellänge ist für einen 10-jährigen einfach zu lang, außer er ist schon 1,80m
Oder hab ich da was verpeilt ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hille2001 (17. Februar 2019)

Wir fahren 32-11/46 und im größten Gang wäre noch was drin.
Meine ist 7 Jahre und beklagt nix mit zu stramm.
Wohnt ihr in einer sehr bergigen Gegend?


----------



## LosCubos (17. Februar 2019)

Ich würde ne 140mm vpace Kurbel bestellen. Samt 30er Blatt und Lager um 130€ glaub ich.


----------



## Linipupini (17. Februar 2019)

Ich würde dir diese empfehlen, leicht und viel günstiger als Vpace!
https://www.kaniabikes.com/zubehoer...cd-104-einfach/143?number=rotor.10,44 kg&c=44
Dazu ein 30/32er Narrow Wide Kettenblatt aus dem Bikemarkt/ eBay.


----------



## rboncube (17. Februar 2019)

Hille2001 schrieb:


> Wir fahren 32-11/46 und im größten Gang wäre noch was drin.
> Meine ist 7 Jahre und beklagt nix mit zu stramm.
> Wohnt ihr in einer sehr bergigen Gegend?



Auf einem 24 oder 26 Zoll Bike? Und welche Kurbel?


----------



## rboncube (17. Februar 2019)

Linipupini schrieb:


> Ich kenne das nur andersherum.
> BB30 Rahmenaufnahme mit Adapter auf BSA.
> 
> Warum soll das zu stramm sein?
> ...



165er Kurbel kann kann er locker treten. Warum nicht. Werden ja teils serienmäßig an 24 Zoll Rädern verbaut. Da finde ich schon wichtiger das die Übersetzung passt. Bin mir nicht sicher ob ein 30 er Kettenblatt mit 11/42 bzw 46 kassette, wenn es elffach wird, nicht zu dick ist.


----------



## LosCubos (17. Februar 2019)

rboncube schrieb:


> 165er Kurbel kann kann er locker treten. Warum nicht. Werden ja teils serienmäßig an 24 Zoll Rädern verbaut. Da finde ich schon wichtiger das die Übersetzung passt. Bin mir nicht sicher ob ein 30 er Kettenblatt mit 11/42 bzw 46 kassette, wenn es elffach wird, nicht zu dick ist.



Geometrisch ist das ziemlicher Unsinn den du da Schreibst. Schau dir mal den Oberen Umkehrpunkt an wenn er trampelt und den daraus resultierenden Kniewinkel. Nur weil das in serie an nem 24er so verbaut ist, ist das noch lange nicht gut.


----------



## Linipupini (17. Februar 2019)

rboncube schrieb:


> 165er Kurbel kann kann er locker treten. Warum nicht. Werden ja teils serienmäßig an 24 Zoll Rädern verbaut. Da finde ich schon wichtiger das die Übersetzung passt. Bin mir nicht sicher ob ein 30 er Kettenblatt mit 11/42 bzw 46 kassette, wenn es elffach wird, nicht zu dick ist.


Was Serienmässig verbaut ist, ist manchmal ziemlicher Käse, gerade bei Kidsbikes von 16" bis 24"!!!
Aber scheinbar bist du nicht in der Lage das zu verstehen


----------



## Hille2001 (17. Februar 2019)

https://www.ramlon-bikes.de/kurze-kurbeln.asp

Bei 11 Fach ist auf 26" vorn mit 32KB gar nix zu dick
Wenn doch dann muss der Bub noch trainieren.
Meine 7 jährige Tochter schafft das sogar 
Selbst das 46er Ritzel ist meiner Meinung nach zu kurz 42 reicht auch 

Ich hab eine auf 145mm gekürzte Kurbel eingebaut.
Kind ist viel glücklicher als mit ihrer 165er am 24"

Musst nur mal neben dem Kind fahren die hauen sich die Knie ja fast ins Gesicht bei so langen Kurbeln (überspitzt)


----------



## rad-rider (17. Februar 2019)

Hallo René,
hatte ein ähnliches Problem beim neuen Rad meines Sohnes. Sollte ein kleiner 650B rahmen mit 26" Laufrädern werden, der dann "mitwachsen" kann (und später 650B Laufräder bekommt. Die Überstandshöhe passt mit 26" gerade so!). Da kleiner Rahmen mit weniger Bodenfreiheit und langen Kurbeln nicht ausgegangen wäre, habe ich auch über kürzen lassen oder ähnliches nachgedacht. Bin dann auf eine kurze Standardkurbel mit 155mm Länge gestoßen: SRAM NX GXP mit 32 Blatt, z.B hier: Hibike.
Funktioniert in Verbindung mit 11-46 Kassette bisher hervorragend!
Zu Deinem anderen Problem mit der bestehenden 30mm Kurbel: Habe in meinem eigenen Rad eine Race Face Turbine Kurbel mit 30mm Welle mit diesem Innenlager in einen Rahmen mit BSA Tretlager verbaut (Race Face Cinch Innenlager 30mm BSA). Musst Du mal checken ob das auch mit Deiner X0 Kurbel geht. Wahrscheinlich ist die Kurbel aber auch zu lang?
Hoffe das hilft weiter!
Gruß Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rboncube (17. Februar 2019)

Linipupini schrieb:


> Was Serienmässig verbaut ist, ist manchmal ziemlicher Käse, gerade bei Kidsbikes von 16" bis 24"!!!
> Aber scheinbar bist du nicht in der Lage das zu verstehen



Du bist ja der Liebreiz in Person. Ich hab nur ganz normal ne Frage gestellt bezüglich eines technischen Problems. Im Bezug auf Kinder/ Jugend Training, Biomechanik und Fitness benötige ich keine Hilfestellung deinerseits.

Gruß Rene


----------



## rboncube (17. Februar 2019)

rad-rider schrieb:


> Hallo René,
> hatte ein ähnliches Problem beim neuen Rad meines Sohnes. Sollte ein kleiner 650B rahmen mit 26" Laufrädern werden, der dann "mitwachsen" kann (und später 650B Laufräder bekommt. Die Überstandshöhe passt mit 26" gerade so!). Da kleiner Rahmen mit weniger Bodenfreiheit und langen Kurbeln nicht ausgegangen wäre, habe ich auch über kürzen lassen oder ähnliches nachgedacht. Bin dann auf eine kurze Standardkurbel mit 155mm Länge gestoßen: SRAM NX GXP mit 32 Blatt, z.B hier: Hibike.
> Funktioniert in Verbindung mit 11-46 Kassette bisher hervorragend!
> Zu Deinem anderen Problem mit der bestehenden 30mm Kurbel: Habe in meinem eigenen Rad eine Race Face Turbine Kurbel mit 30mm Welle mit diesem Innenlager in einen Rahmen mit BSA Tretlager verbaut (Race Face Cinch Innenlager 30mm BSA). Musst Du mal checken ob das auch mit Deiner X0 Kurbel geht. Wahrscheinlich ist die Kurbel aber auch zu lang?
> ...



Vielen Dank für die ausführliche Antwort. Das ist doch mal ne kompetente Hilfestellung. Ich check das mal ab, wie lang die Welle der Turbine ist. Die NX wäre dann die Alternative wenn die anderen beiden vorhandenen Möglichkeiten nicht funktionieren. In welchem Bike hast du die verbaut, bzw. wie alt ist das Kind das damit fährt.

Gruß René


----------



## rboncube (17. Februar 2019)

Hille2001 schrieb:


> https://www.ramlon-bikes.de/kurze-kurbeln.asp
> 
> Bei 11 Fach ist auf 26" vorn mit 32KB gar nix zu dick
> Wenn doch dann muss der Bub noch trainieren.
> ...



Ich habe auf einem 26 Zoll noch nie Einfach ausprobiert, darum dachte ich mir das das eventuell mit 30/32 vorne und hinten 42 nicht hinhaut, da zu schwer. Mein älterer Sohn (14) fährt auf seinem 29 Zoll eine XX1 mit 30er Kettenblatt und 10/42 hinten. Da musste ich das original 32er runter machen, da zu schwer. Er fährt im Landeskader und war auch bei der DM (U15) flott unterwegs. Also bitte nicht wieder so Kommentare wie"muss halt mehr trainieren". Der ist topfit. Wie der Kleine übrigens auch. Hängt das so stark von der Reifengröße ab. Denn dann würde der Kleine auf seinem 26 Zoll die gleiche Übersetzung fahren wie sein großer Bruder auf dem 29er.

Gruß René


----------



## Hille2001 (17. Februar 2019)

Vergleich doch bitte mal mit einem Ritzelrechner die Übersetzungen deiner Jungs.

Wenn du die Gegebenheiten nicht von Anfang an postest dann Wunder Dich nicht wenn du solche Kommentare um die Ohren bekommst.

Hättest du die Infos mal früher gegeben wären der ein oder andere Kommentar sicher nicht gefallen.

Ich bleibe auch dabei das die 165er Kurbel zu lang ist!
Bei uns im Verein fahren die 10 jährigen Vpace,Ramlon,Federleicht ,alle mit Kurbeln die auf deren SL optimiert sind.

Ich bin sogar von ner 155NX auf ne gekürzte 145GX umgestiegen,meine Tochter hat es mir gedankt.
Keine Klagen mehr,och das geht so schwer.

Aber wie gesagt wenn dein großer DM fährt gehe ich eigentlich davon aus das du Dir auch mal die Räder der Konkurrenz anschaust bzw das ein oder andere Schwätzchen da unterhälst.

Was du am Ende machst ist ja Dir über lassen,ein 30er KB kostet ja nicht viel und ist schnell getauscht, dafür fehlt dann im kleinsten Gang Endgeschwindigkeit.


----------



## Hille2001 (18. Februar 2019)

ein Vergleich deiner gewünschten Konfis
auf dem 26er hat der kleine "durchtrainierte" 2 Gänge leichter als dein großer DM Fahrer ....
bei 29km/h ist Schluß da tritt er sich tot bergab

http://www.ritzelrechner.de/?GR=DER...RZ2=11,13,15,17,19,21,24,28,32,37,46&UF2=2120


----------



## rad-rider (19. Februar 2019)

rboncube schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die ausführliche Antwort. Das ist doch mal ne kompetente Hilfestellung. Ich check das mal ab, wie lang die Welle der Turbine ist. Die NX wäre dann die Alternative wenn die anderen beiden vorhandenen Möglichkeiten nicht funktionieren. In welchem Bike hast du die verbaut, bzw. wie alt ist das Kind das damit fährt.
> 
> Gruß René



Hallo René,
Die Länge der Welle gleichst Du durch die verbauten Distanzringe aus. Wenn Du also eine Welle für 68/73mm hast, sollte sie durch das normale BSA-Lager passen. Miss mal die Breite vom Tretlager Gehäuse aus. Achtung: für eine XO-GXP-Kurbel brauchst Du auch ein GXP Lager, sonst ein normales BB30 BSA Lager. 
Die NX Kurbel ist in diesem Rahmen (Größe 38) verbaut, mein "Kleiner" ist 10 und 140cm groß. Der Rahmen ist aber leider nicht so leicht, wie ich gehofft hatte - dafür war er günstig ;-)
Grüße Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rboncube (20. Februar 2019)

rad-rider schrieb:


> Hallo René,
> Die Länge der Welle gleichst Du durch die verbauten Distanzringe aus. Wenn Du also eine Welle für 68/73mm hast, sollte sie durch das normale BSA-Lager passen. Miss mal die Breite vom Tretlager Gehäuse aus. Achtung: für eine XO-GXP-Kurbel brauchst Du auch ein GXP Lager, sonst ein normales BB30 BSA Lager.
> Die NX Kurbel ist in diesem Rahmen (Größe 38) verbaut, mein "Kleiner" ist 10 und 140cm groß. Der Rahmen ist aber leider nicht so leicht, wie ich gehofft hatte - dafür war er günstig ;-)
> Grüße Chris


Hey Chris, ich werde jetzt  die Xt Kurbel auf 1 Fach umbauen. Kaufe ein 30er Kettenblatt mit 104 Lochkreis. Wahrscheinlich ein Race Face narrow wide. Oder hat noch jemand eine Empfehlung was passen könnte. Das Race Face kostet um die 50 Euro. Was hat es mit den ovalen Kettenblätter auf sich. Gibt's da Vor -oder Nachteile?

Gruß René


----------



## rboncube (20. Februar 2019)

rad-rider schrieb:


> Hallo René,
> Die Länge der Welle gleichst Du durch die verbauten Distanzringe aus. Wenn Du also eine Welle für 68/73mm hast, sollte sie durch das normale BSA-Lager passen. Miss mal die Breite vom Tretlager Gehäuse aus. Achtung: für eine XO-GXP-Kurbel brauchst Du auch ein GXP Lager, sonst ein normales BB30 BSA Lager.
> Die NX Kurbel ist in diesem Rahmen (Größe 38) verbaut, mein "Kleiner" ist 10 und 140cm groß. Der Rahmen ist aber leider nicht so leicht, wie ich gehofft hatte - dafür war er günstig ;-)
> Grüße Chris


Wie schwer ist der Rahmen denn? Das du ihn von 26 auf 27,5 umbauen kannst ist natürlich ein Vorteil. Da habt ihr lange was davon.


----------



## rad-rider (21. Februar 2019)

Na ja, den Rahmen hatte ich an der Waage hängen und der hatte etwas um die 1900gr. in der kleinen Größe (wenn ich mich recht errinnere). Hat aber auch nur nen 50ziger gekostet vor Weihnachten ;-) Dafür gabs dann leichte Laufräder aus Papas Bestand und ne Reba als Schnäppchen...
Rahmen und Gabel sind übrigens beide 650B. Ich habe nur 26" Laufräder eingebaut und eben eine kurze Kurbel, damits fürs Kind passt und weniger Gefahr des Aufsetzens besteht durch geringere Tretlagerhöhe. Rad fährt sich super, mal sehen wie es dann mit 27,5" Laufrädern passt


----------

